# Watercolor betta



## pftrex (Feb 27, 2015)

I tried painting Orion! Here's a photo of him along with the painting


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow! That is so awesome. How long did it take you?


----------



## OllieJolly (Apr 11, 2015)

Both are beautiful.
Also my cat is named Orion!


----------



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

Amazing! I wish I could do that, haha my drawings are too simple and don't have any colours. Usually if I use colours the paintings would be childish.


----------



## claxtongal (Apr 25, 2015)

You did a beautiful job


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Nicely done! Your style is very kawaii <3


----------



## linoon4 (Jun 18, 2015)

Amazing painting and fish! :-D


----------



## BluePancakes (Jan 5, 2015)

That is a amazing painting of Orion!


----------

